# New baby and some Bee and Faith :)



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ok First the new baby cuteness








































My girls!








Bumble Bee and all that is adorable! 








































Faith 
































The girls killing a toy. They recently killed a blanket  You can see its guts spread all over my yard.
















Faith walked face first into this stick lol... So she killed it. 
















Some keep away


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

love bee, and i love fiaths ears, hehe,!?!?!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

SoOoOoOoOo loving the baby pix .... such a bundle of cuteness~!
Lol the first 2 pix making baby faces loving em ~!!!
Faith and Bumble Bee looks sO happy loll gorgeous girls~!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

wow they are so gorgeous! all 3 of em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bumble and faith are looking very ADULT and very tone!
awesome pictures!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Very cute baby pics and the pups are looking good as usual.:clap:


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

aww the baby is precious and bee and faith....well they are always silly lil girls!


----------



## Stylez83 (Oct 26, 2009)

beautiful baby and dogs


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I know my hormones are going crazy because the baby pictures made me cry!!! I am just counting the weeks till we try for a baby! Thanks for the baby fix!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Haha, 2nd pic is comedy.

Nice looking dogs, I love the color on Bumble bee.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Cute kid. i too like the second pic like ooooooooooo


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

congrats on the baby and your dogs arent lookin too bad themselves


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BEEEEE!!! <3

And, Sherlene! OMG! Shes growing so fast! And beautiful! I love the =-O picture. haha.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

OMG THEY GREW SOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCHHH!! how the heack did they get so much muscle tone?! what do u guys do!!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks like they have a great time together! Super pictures of the girls!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG AP that babay is wayyyy to cute, love that face.

And Faith and Bumble Bee look awesome as always


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Adorable baby and dogs!!!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Adorable!! and the dogs are okay too!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

great pics! LOVE the second one! soooo funny yet soo cute!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

She's sooo pretty, and the dogs are adorable


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

thaim said:


> how the heack did they get so much muscle tone?! what do u guys do!!


Flirt Pole... Thats about all I can do right now.. So I am super exited to see what they will look like after I heal up enough to hand walk them and start there dragging back up.

I am surprised they slimmed down so fast, they where fat when I got out of the hospital, because my husband was over feeding them.

Thanx for all the comments guys!!!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Flirt Pole... Thats about all I can do right now.. So I am super exited to see what they will look like after I heal up enough to hand walk them and start there dragging back up.
> 
> I am surprised they slimmed down so fast, they where fat when I got out of the hospital, because my husband was over feeding them.
> 
> Thanx for all the comments guys!!!!


ooo! well that would explain why thier so big! over fed to get fat and then turn that fat into muscle! haha its hard to do that with my boy because he WILL not over eat. he just eats till he feels satisfied so its hard to get any sort of muscle mass out of him. all i can really do is get him toned


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My dogs are pigs and will eat till they explode lmao! They are on a strict diet, my husband calls me a food Nazi lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

they grow so fast, well kids and dogs lol. my oldest turned 4 on tuesday (kid that is). seems like yesterday she was born.  :clap: :clap: :clap: glad u spit it out already  dogs look great.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Those are cute. I forgot you still had that dog house. How's it holding up?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

aimee235 said:


> Those are cute. I forgot you still had that dog house. How's it holding up?


Actually really well. The dogs have chewed on it some. There is yellow spray paint on the side where Jeremy tagged it lol. Its a good dog house tho. I wouldn't mind a few more.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I know my hormones are going crazy because the baby pictures made me cry!!! I am just counting the weeks till we try for a baby! Thanks for the baby fix!!!


OMG REALLLLY?? That is so exciting! And trying is the fun part! haha

Great pics Holly. I just love the new baby she is beautiful!

And I love Bumblebee!!! I showed him to my boyfriend and said "I want this dog!" And he goes "how much" lol! And I said "Hes not for sale!" lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

You child looks just like the one in your avatar!!! well the facial features do at least



Dogs look great and are having a blast!


----------

